

Windows Phone 7 Interface: Microsoft Has Out-Appled Apple - kristiandupont
http://gizmodo.com/5472010/windows-phone-7-interface-microsoft-has-out+appled-apple

======
eogas
I think Microsoft's interfaces have been improving gradually since the Zune
came out. I know no one likes to admit it, but Vista, from a UI standpoint,
was worlds better than XP, and Windows 7 even more so. The fact that Windows
Phone 7 is clean and elegant is not a surprise to me.

What's interesting is that UI has finally broken down to its simplest aspects.
Anyone who owns a Zune will verify this for you. The menus are just text, yet
they're still beautiful. It's like navigating a work of art. The only
direction now is for interfaces to become simple past the point of
understandability. Basically, we'll have the exact opposite problem.

